# Concealed folding knife length?



## RossS2008 (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys, I was getting my step father a knife for Christmas, got in a bit of a hurry while ordering online and when it got here I realized that it has a 3.5'' blade.

I've been reading the laws and have some slight confusing on whether or not it's legal to carry as a pocket knife. 

Am I right in assuming it's okay as long as you carry it with no unlawful intent?



Also I noticed they were working on expanded the law but I haven't seen any updates to that since it passed the house.
Thank you for any replies.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You are correct.... Unlawful intent is the key. Use it as a work tool, utility knife, finger nail cleaner and you are OK. Say it is for Protection and then it becomes a weapon....

750.226 Firearm or dangerous weapon; carrying with unlawful intent.
Sec. 226.
Carrying firearm or dangerous weapon with unlawful intentAny person who, with intent to use the same unlawfully against the person of another, goes armed with a pistol or other firearm or dagger, dirk, razor, stiletto, or knife having a blade over 3 inches in length, or any other dangerous or deadly weapon or instrument, shall be guilty of a felony, punishable by imprisonment in the state prison for not more than 5 years or by a fine of not more than 2,500 dollars.


----------



## RossS2008 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you! That's exactly what it would be used for.



Probably couldn't use the same explanation for my 5 and 1/4" Ka-Bar haha.


I appreciate the help.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

But be aware there a numerous cities with local ordinances that prohibit carrying a knife with a blade greater than 3" in length. I wish our legislature would get on the ball, get over these ridiculous laws. They should make a law saying no local laws can supersede state law regarding knives.
Then they should allow automatic knives.
I use a knife a lot during the workday, oftentimes with only one hand available to open it.
As I age there are times my one available hand is feeling the effects of arthritis too much to make easy deployment difficult.
If they are afraid I am going to do something untoward with an automatic knife, Why do they let me carry a pistol? 
The law simply needs updating. End of story.


----------



## RossS2008 (May 19, 2013)

I agree with you completely.. no idea how an automatic, switch blade or gravity is any more dangerous than any other sharp bladed instrument out there. If someone has unlawful intent they could just as easily use an axe, steak knife, butcher knife, etc.


I carry a kershaw cryo, spring assisted. That's one of those that is kind of in the gray area too. 


Do you guys know the status of that house bill? I read that they took parts off that included automatic knives but at least it defines some of those gray areas. Is it stuck in the senate?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Last I heard the bill died. I hope I am wrong, but I don't think so. If they would fix the law, I already have my next work knife picked out.. The tanto would be perfect.
http://www.benchmade.com/products/9051


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My EDC work knife. A CRKT M16-14T
A Detroit cop buddy was visiting at the shop when I pulled this out of my pocket to open some lifts of lumber. He said under local ordnance it was illegal as it is over 3". But he added, First you have to find a cop who cares. 







This is the perfect knife for my heavy duty needs. The fact that a municipality can arbitrarily outlaw carrying it is sickening.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

I carry a M&P assisted 3.5" blade everywhere, and it doesnt bother me at all. You never know when you'll need a pry bar, wire cutter/stripper, turn one sammich into two....etc

Im not a moron so ill take my chances with my pocket knife.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When my son was 10, just before my brother took him through the Macomb County Courthouse metal detectors, he asked him if he had a knife on him. My son nonchalantly pulled out his beasty 4" bladed folder we had picked up at that surplus place next to Jays in Clare.
That knife came in handy 100 miles from home when we had gotten it, I used it to pry off a malfunctioning transmission shift cable so I could put the car in gear manually and get home on a Sunday night.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

RossS2008 said:


> I agree with you completely.. no idea how an automatic, switch blade or gravity is any more dangerous than any other sharp bladed instrument out there. If someone has unlawful intent they could just as easily use an axe, steak knife, butcher knife, etc.
> 
> 
> > I agree with you! It's kind of like black "assualt" rifles are more dangerous that other semi auto hunting rifles.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

ESOX said:


> But be aware there a numerous cities with local ordinances that prohibit carrying a knife with a blade greater than 3" in length. I wish our legislature would get on the ball, get over these ridiculous laws. They should make a law saying no local laws can supersede state law regarding knives.
> Then they should allow automatic knives.
> I use a knife a lot during the workday, oftentimes with only one hand available to open it.
> As I age there are times my one available hand is feeling the effects of arthritis too much to make easy deployment difficult.
> ...


Indiana just started allowing the automatic knives. Been eyeing a few at the lgs but they are pricey. All my CRKT's are fast and easy but those auto's are really nice and can see owning one at some point. Not knowing much about them, I wonder how sturdy they are or how long they last without issues. I currently have a 4" CRKT M21 Big Dog in my pocket....but I'm at the office. It's a darn nice letter opener. Sort of like "bring enough gun".....:lol:


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

as explained to me by a former Huron county prosecutor...if it over 3 inches put in a case on your belt .....you're fine

put it in your pocket you're carrying a concealed weapon.....

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

Actually it all depends on where you are.
Some cities (Dearborn I think is one) have ordinances that prohibit ANY knives at all.
The 1.5" blade on a nail file I have qualifies as a knife & is illegal.
You may be arrested or ticketed for something that is not against STATE law but is against local law.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

Leader is right, every city is different. There used to be a link to a page that listed city's AtoZ and their laws.


----------

